# Wanted: "Swing Bike" knowledge



## Rambler (Oct 30, 2020)

I recently purchased a "Swing Bike" and trying to figure out a few things. 

Did they all have a front caliper brake?

On another CABE blog, someone mentioned the they came in green, blue, orange and yellow. Any other colors correct or is that it?

Does anyone know where I can obtain decals for it? Someone on another CABE blog mentioned "Swing Bike" decals were available on ebay but my search turned up nothing on ebay.





While browsing photos on the internet I see two different configurations for the crank. With chain guard or with pants protector metal disk over the sprocket. Are both configurations correct? 

I also see 3 possible sprocket patterns here, are all 3 correct and are there others beyond these 3 that are correct?




Thank you to anyone that can help with information.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 30, 2020)

I know a little about them...

Here is a picture of an NOS Swing Bike. There are front brakes on the bikes:





There are two styles of the bikes/sprocket. The first ones made had a chainguard, then they switched to a pie plate chainguard later. The first sprocket you listed is from an AMF bike, it is not an original Swing Bike sprocket. I'm not sure if that is the correct chainguard for the bike, but I know the early ones did have a guard.

The problem with some of the internet pictures is that the parts for the bikes are a little hard to find. So people use what they have to make the bikes ridable.

You just missed a set of decals on eBay, someone was selling a set this week. I see them from time to time listed there for sale, if another set pops up I can try and give you a heads up.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Rambler (Oct 30, 2020)

@sworley , Very nice "Swing Bike" you have there. Thank you for the information, this helps. 

Yes please do let me know if you see any decal sets come up for sale.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 30, 2020)

Oh that one isn't mine, I stole that picture from the internet


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 31, 2020)

Here are some 35mm photos of a bike I bought about 25 yrs ago.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 31, 2020)

This ones all original but the sissy bar ( still have it too).


----------



## Rambler (Oct 31, 2020)

@stingrayjoe and @redline1968 thank you both for posting the photos of your bikes, that is very helpful allowing me to determine what is original and what is not for my bike.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2020)

I saw a beat up Swing bike frame at the Portland IN. meet around 1994.  My friend told me what it was and then tracked one down and let me buy it for $150.  I rode it in a parade showing off.  When I fell, the audience cheered.  The bike and I were not hurt but it was one of my favorite mornings.  Mine was never used.  Note the foot kick stand is adjustable 20, 24, 26 inch. It did not come with the bike.
   Then I bought a homemade one at the Memory Lane swap about three years ago and tricked it out.  Years ago, a fireman in some town, made these for kids who wanted to ride them in a town parade.  It is made from a girls Schwinn and one



doner head tune.   It is more stable to ride because it is 26 inch and the oval bars are more level with equal size wheels.  Note: The old Schwinn tubes were made into an oval and the top of the old headset is plugged with a quarter.  I am 75 years old and this is my favorite parade bike.  It is like riding a snake with two Schwinn badges. There is a Tube video of another 26 inch ridden (very well) by a kid.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2020)

stingrayjoe said:


> Here are some 35mm photos of a bike I bought about 25 yrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 1293932
> 
> ...




Fat little Jimmy Osmand (see picture) rode and sold these on his brother and sister's TV show.  He did tricks. Year?


----------

